# Hamster died today.



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

My winter white dwarf hamster died today. He was getting really sick. Tons of different tumors, eye infections in both eyes, he stopped eating. It all came very suddenly. He was about a year old. 

Burying him was one of the hardest things I've had to do in a long time. :<


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> My winter white dwarf hamster died today. He was getting really sick. Tons of different tumors, eye infections in both eyes, he stopped eating. It all came very suddenly. He was about a year old.
> 
> Burying him was one of the hardest things I've had to do in a long time. :
> <


I am so sorry hon...hugs:-(


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your hammy  

Hug ()


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww thanks guys. I might get another hamster today. The empty cage in my room is taunting me. DX


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry 

Try calling humane societies near you to see if any have hamsters... Then you could save one from being euthanized </3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  I know how hard it is to lose one, my little buddy Cookiedough died in my arms in July after a full 2 years.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Im sooo sorry! I know how you feel, Ive lost three and finally decided I could stand having them. ((((HUGS))))


----------

